# I need to find an aquarium safe two part eopxy paint. Please help!



## Church (Sep 16, 2007)

Just like the title says, I need a 2 part epoxy paint that will be aquarium safe. I am in the process of stripping away all the silicone in an old 75g aquarium that was just given to me, and I want to paint the existing cobalt blue background to a different color.

I understand that I can use krylon fusion to paint with, but I would also like the end product to be completely sealed (and scrape-proof, so I can scrape algae). So that means I either have to paint the background with krylon and then seal it up with a clear coat of epoxy, or, preferably, find an epoxy that is already tinted to the color I would like.

I am entering territory I have never entered before, so I could really use some help here. Does anyone have suggestions on how to accomplish this? Thank you.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I am still a bit confused by why you need to paint the inside of the glass. 
If you have to paint the inside I would try using a marine epoxy. The kind they use on boats.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

re: Marine Epoxy -- just make sure it's not one of the ones with ablative copper...


----------



## Church (Sep 16, 2007)

I really screwed up by not including an important part of the story here:

The reason I must paint the inside is because the aquarium came with a built-in blue acrylic panel that is siliconed into place PERMANENTLY on the inside of the back glass. I also cannot remove this panel without deconstructing the entire aquarium, because the center brace was siliconed on top of the blue background.

Thank you for your answers. So, I'm looking for a marine epoxy, that's a good start. What I'm hoping to find now is one that will leave me with more of a "flat" finish instead of a glossy one.

Any other suggestions? I was given this aquarium for free, and I really don't want to have to get rid of it all because I don't like the color of the background. It's just, I've never seen a tank with a cobalt blue background, freshwater OR saltwater for that matter, that I liked. It's too distracting and unnatural of a color.


----------



## brewster (Apr 15, 2004)

In my opinion the best paint for this is epoxy pool paint. It comes in several colors, lasts a long time (my aquarium has had it for 10+ years. It is expensive and application is not fun. I got mine from aquatech


----------

